# Show your Pimped out deer blind !



## farmboy (Jun 3, 2013)

Just for fun, show some pic's of your custom deer blind, everyone adds their own personnal touches whether you buy it or build it. Mine is an old shipping crate ( 5'x6'x10' ) lined with pieces of carpet that was left over from the house to deaden the sound. It has a shelf a bow hook and an old office chair. And its got a custom camo paint job ! Ive been very lucky hunting from this old crate, gonna be sad to have to tear her down next year as its getting a bit rotten.


----------



## KalamazooKid (Jun 20, 2005)

My "*Shack*" blind. It's 6x6, fully carpeted (including the walls), shelves, 2 high back office chairs, and of course a heater. Almost feels like cheating. Boy do I love this blind on those cold evening sits in December.


----------



## griz01 (Jun 11, 2012)

Blind of all Blinds, 12' x 12' & 14' in the air, those are telephone poles for supports. Heat, TV, Sofa bed, 2 recliners, Frig, Belongs to a friend.


----------



## BuckTread (Feb 11, 2008)

griz01 said:


> Blind of all Blinds, 12' x 12' & 14' in the air, those are telephone poles for supports. Heat, TV, Sofa bed, 2 recliners, Frig, Belongs to a friend.


 
Does this thing have a mailing address? Daaaaang


----------



## Crayfish Trapper (Dec 19, 2010)

I love this thread already and I'm sure I'm going to love the posts that follow.


----------



## Jimbos (Nov 21, 2000)

Complete with indoor plumbing.

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## Crayfish Trapper (Dec 19, 2010)

Jimbos said:


> Complete with indoor plumbing.
> 
> Sent from my DROID RAZR using Ohub Campfire mobile app


LOL'd hard... :lol:

That's awesome


----------



## Jimbos (Nov 21, 2000)

Crayfish Trapper said:


> LOL'd hard... :lol:
> 
> That's awesome


Lol. When I seen that picture I put a reminder on my phone to make sure I bring that jug out to the blind.

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## farmboy (Jun 3, 2013)

Looks like duck dynasty with the camper on the telephone poles that they blew up!


----------



## griz01 (Jun 11, 2012)

BuckTread said:


> Does this thing have a mailing address? Daaaaang


:lol: It probably should!


----------



## Gill'in time (Apr 20, 2012)

griz01 said:


> Blind of all Blinds, 12' x 12' & 14' in the air, those are telephone poles for supports. Heat, TV, Sofa bed, 2 recliners, Frig, Belongs to a friend.


That things nicer then my home &#128545;


----------



## FreeTime (Jan 8, 2001)

Jimbos said:


> Complete with indoor plumbing.


We have a one with small plastic bucket inside that has a hole cut in bottom where we attached some PVC which goes down the side post, it stops right above ground for drainage. Thought about into ground but it would freeze and cause a backup.

In Sharpie in the bucket it says "liquid only"! 




Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Red Ark (Aug 22, 2011)

Heated and carpeted. 

Sent from my SPH-L710 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## BASEK2 (Oct 3, 2006)

Nothing special but it'll be my home for a few days...at least that's what it'll feel like with the amount of time I'll be in there haha

Sent from my MB886 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## Jimbos (Nov 21, 2000)

FreeTime said:


> We have a one with small plastic bucket inside that has a hole cut in bottom where we attached some PVC which goes down the side post, it stops right above ground for drainage. Thought about into ground but it would freeze and cause a backup.
> 
> In Sharpie in the bucket it says "liquid only"!
> 
> ...


I think this is going to be the last year for that ragged Doghouse. The zippers are all jacked and jammed, I climb through the window to get in and out, the bungee cords for the pole system are broke, but it's like a favorite pair of boots, I just can't bear to part with it, and if someone steals it, oh well.

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## Fred Bear (Jan 20, 2000)

I want to build one of those tree houses. I wouldnt know what to do without freezing my butt off.


----------



## perchyanker (Jan 26, 2011)

BuckTread said:


> Does this thing have a mailing address? Daaaaang


 It has a bird feeder:lol:


----------



## buckslayer54 (Feb 18, 2013)

6x6. 8 ft tall. Nothing too fancy. 

Sent from my C771 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## farmboy (Jun 3, 2013)

One of the reasons I suggested showing our blinds is that I went to Kentucky to Hunt deer with my oldest son, The group he hunts with started a contest to see who could come up with the craziest, unique or pimped out deer blind and use it ! They had over the years... A porta potty, a phone booth, two rowboats welded together upright and so on. Then the younger guys started getting a bit crazy ! and old car all painted up a bread truck with a card table , coolers and a private bathroom, a camper with all kinds of lights painted like a giraff ? at the end of the season they are required to removed them . The guy with the best blind wins a prize , the worst has to hunt in a costume chosen by the winner the next year ! 
The costumes have been a hoot too, A clown, a frog , a woman in heels, This years looser wore a Beth Chapman costume ! 
In the End its all about having fun !


----------



## Disturbed Sledneck (Nov 29, 2010)

farmboy said:


> One of the reasons I suggested showing our blinds is that I went to Kentucky to Hunt deer with my oldest son, The group he hunts with started a contest to see who could come up with the craziest, unique or pimped out deer blind and use it ! They had over the years... A porta potty, a phone booth, two rowboats welded together upright and so on. Then the younger guys started getting a bit crazy ! and old car all painted up a bread truck with a card table , coolers and a private bathroom, a camper with all kinds of lights painted like a giraff ? at the end of the season they are required to removed them . The guy with the best blind wins a prize , the worst has to hunt in a costume chosen by the winner the next year !
> The costumes have been a hoot too, A clown, a frog , a woman in heels, This years looser wore a Beth Chapman costume !
> In the End its all about having fun !


:lol: sounds like a heck of a lot of fun :lol:


----------

